# LCD mod help



## black7 (Oct 14, 2007)

ok I have an lcd out of an rca portable dvd player that I want to mod to my case. I need help on how to wire it. I don't know how to figure out what wires do what. I've done lots of searches and they are either for ps one screens or way over my head tech talk. So can some one please give me a hand? the screen is from a rca5400p dvd.


Thanks for looking!
Black7


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

why???


----------



## black7 (Oct 14, 2007)

your asking why in a mod forum?


----------



## scharnhorst (Apr 6, 2007)

I think its a cool idea if you ever figure it out post how because i've got one just sititng around i'd like to hook up to my comp.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

to be honest, i dont think ti is possible. you would have to find a slot on motherboard/vga for it, and a power cable. sorry, but i dont think it will work


----------



## sev (Sep 3, 2007)

Here is a link;

http://www.modders-inc.com/how-to-story--15.html


----------



## black7 (Oct 14, 2007)

thanks for the link!
that answered the power question, now i just need to figure out how to tell what wires on lcd do what.the thick wires, red, black, and yellow are power and ground. the colored ones are for video. Any one know of a site with the pin config for a VGA or s-vid connector?


----------



## sev (Sep 3, 2007)

This may help.

http://www.clearly-av.co.uk/question/Digital_Audio__AND__Video.html#00133


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I came across this the other day, it just took me a while to find it again

http://www.modders-inc.com/how-to-story--15.html

I am not familiar with the screen you have and the cables that connect it but this may help

here is another

http://www.modders-inc.com/how-to-story--12.html


----------

